# Upgrading 400R fans



## singh_dd93 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a all 10 fans installed in my 400R (3 original and 7 CoolerMaster Fans)

I have the DeepCool Neptwin as my CPU cooler (My CPU is FX8120) but i still get high temprature of CPU and GPU. 
Pls suggest the FAN upgrades in least possible budget. Max budget is 5000INR


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

singh_dd93 said:


> I have a all 10 fans installed in my 400R (3 original and 7 CoolerMaster Fans)
> 
> I have the DeepCool Neptwin as my CPU cooler (My CPU is FX8120) but i still get high temprature of CPU and GPU.
> Pls suggest the FAN upgrades in least possible budget. Max budget is 5000INR



10 fans ?? Seriously
I dont think problem is with fans !!!
Work on cable management and tell me what is configuration ? I mean how you've mounted fans? Where? Exhaust or intake ?

Which CPU cooler you use??
Have you overclocked?

What exactly is HIGH temprature? How much?

Answer all questions so we can help you


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have the front and side and bottom as intake and top and back as exhaust

There are almost no cables on front side. My PC runs at 100% CPU usage for almost 20 hours a day. It turns off only on Sundays.

This is the image i followed
*techdadreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/400R-airflow.png


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

< deleted >


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 14, 2013)

CPU Cooler is Deep Cool Neptwin Deepcool Neptwin CPU Cooler - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

It pulls air from front and push to back. I started using this 4 months back which stopped my shutdown due to overheating issue


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Your cooler is OK!
Your fan configuration is OK!
Cable manament too is OK!

Check dust inside cabby! Keep cabinet slightly above floor and in ventilated area.
Thats what I can say.
Hope other members will help you.
Dont forget to add screenshot of your cpu/gpu tempratures


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Your cooler is OK!
> Your fan configuration is OK!
> Cable manament too is OK!
> 
> ...



Clean your cabinet and place it on a table but not on the floor.
Reapply TIM and clean your CPU cooler.
Connect as many fans to MB headers and use MB fan controller.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am a LINUX user. The PC works as a build server compiling Android and other C++ softwares. The display is rarely attached to it. I made the PC for a bit of gaming last year but then started using it for compiling things.

The PC lies on a table with mica covered wooden top. I check for tempratures and other things just before shutting it down on Sunday Morning. It was last cleaned about a month ago. The last time i checked the CPU temps they were near about 69C


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Max operating temprature on AMD website is 61°C


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes the max turnoff temprature was increased from 61 to 71 in BIOS. Cause it was powering off too much


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2013)

Changing Fans wont help much,if at all you can try and get high CFM fans for the sides. Better idea would be to use a good very very good TIM,TBH. Get something like the Arctic Silver 5.

More over you havw too much exhaust than intake in and around the CPU cooler. Just Switch of the rear exhaust fan. Change the orientation of the cpu cooler fan to face down and thus exhaust up. Let me know if that helps.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Changing Fans wont help much,if at all you can try and get high CFM fans for the sides. Better idea would be to use a good very very good TIM,TBH. Get something like the Arctic Silver 5.
> 
> More over you havw too much exhaust than intake in and around the CPU cooler. Just Switch of the rear exhaust fan. Change the orientation of the cpu cooler fan to face down and thus exhaust up. Let me know if that helps.



See if you are getting the same temps on stock cooler and then use any good TIM like Arctic Silver 5 and then see the difference.OK.
BTW I am using 2 front in take and 2 exhaust and 1 for the CPU Cooler fans and I am getting good temps.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

Post a pic of your cabinet interior.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Post a pic of your cabinet interior.



I bet its the cable management that is causing your CPU to run hot buddy. BTW post a Screen shot of your Cabinet Interior.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 14, 2013)

Why would you install 10 fans? Having the air being pushed out of the case as soon as it comes in does the opposite of what you really want it to do. The idea is that fresh air is circulated around the case long enough to cool the components and then push it out.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Why would you install 10 fans? Having the air being pushed out of the case as soon as it comes in does the opposite of what you really want it to do. The idea is that fresh air is circulated around the case long enough to cool the components and then push it out.



The best airflow for 400R is this: *i.imgur.com/X6LxRc0.jpg

You don't need more than 5 fans I think.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 14, 2013)

What are temps of the rest of the components- HDDs, GPU etc.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

@bavusani, rear intake fans should are never recommended as generally, the clearance behind the cabinet is low where warm air may get trapped and fresh, cool air may not be available. Also, the rear intake fans will likely push a part of hot air exhaled by PSU. teh fan config originally mentioned by OP is perfect.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

I think OP should stop using any two exhausts...
10 fans are really not needed.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally found out the problem with heating up. It was something wrong with motherboard. I have been trying things out from early morning. Took everything out of cabinet and ran the system and the temp at no processing at all was going to 40+. My friend has same setup with Sabertooth. I borrowed his board and tried running it and everything was fine. The CPU temp was around 10C.
BTW we changed the cooler orientation to pull from down and push above to exhaust and removed rear exhaust and it made the CPU cooler by 4-5 C

I will be sending the motherboard (GA-970A-DS3) to warranty tomorrow. Maybe it got damaged due to overclocking. I had my CPU a 3.6Ghz.

What do you suggest me now ? Should I sell away the board after i get it back ? If yes which one to buy. OR should I again use the same board.
I have max of 5000INR to invest


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wait ! How your cpu temprature was mere 10°C


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 15, 2013)

It was just when my kernel booted up. There was no CPU usage at all and the setup was not in cabinet


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 18, 2013)

Today i got my board back. I am using the same board temporarily. I am attaching a picture of my cable management. Its done in eaxtly the same way as it was before.
I dont have a nice camera with me. The pic is from my old mobile (Xperia Mini) running android 4.3


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

singh_dd93 said:


> Today i got my board back. I am using the same board temporarily. I am attaching a picture of my cable management. Its done in eaxtly the same way as it was before.
> I dont have a nice camera with me. The pic is from my old mobile (Xperia Mini) running android 4.3
> 
> View attachment 12995



Cable management is fine. What are the temperatures now?


----------



## kira (Dec 19, 2013)

The main issue is your mobo as it has 4+1 power phases.. thus VRM's gets alot hotter and makes CPU even hotter...

I would suggest to go with a GA mobo with 8+2 power phase design for VRM's. if you are using 8 core FX CPU by AMD

here is the list of all the mobo tests for issue...

AM3+ Motherboard Phasing list 



singh_dd93 said:


> Finally found out the problem with heating up. It was something wrong with motherboard. I have been trying things out from early morning. Took everything out of cabinet and ran the system and the temp at no processing at all was going to 40+. My friend has same setup with Sabertooth. I borrowed his board and tried running it and everything was fine. The CPU temp was around 10C.
> BTW we changed the cooler orientation to pull from down and push above to exhaust and removed rear exhaust and it made the CPU cooler by 4-5 C
> 
> I will be sending the motherboard (GA-970A-DS3) to warranty tomorrow. Maybe it got damaged due to overclocking. I had my CPU a 3.6Ghz.
> ...


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Cable management is fine. What are the temperatures now?



The max temp i saw was 43C at 100% CPU usage for 3 hours regularly.



kira said:


> The main issue is your mobo as it has 4+1 power phases.. thus VRM's gets alot hotter and makes CPU even hotter...
> 
> I would suggest to go with a GA mobo with 8+2 power phase design for VRM's. if you are using 8 core FX CPU by AMD
> 
> ...




Thanks for the list. The only one I can afford to buy id GA970A-UD3, but the problem is it isnt available online and the shops in Ludhiana dont keep even mid end boards.


----------



## kira (Dec 19, 2013)

singh_dd93 said:


> Thanks for the list. The only one I can afford to buy id GA970A-UD3, but the problem is it isnt available online and the shops in Ludhiana dont keep even mid end boards.



If you are planning to Use 8 core CPU which has TDP of 125Watt (as most of us know AMD FX series is very Power hungry in load it will reach upto 155watt or more) and plan to overclock even little. i would ask you to go with only 8+2 CPU power Phase Motherboard. but always Avoid MSI 

If you are going to use 4+1 Board then please do not overclock at all..untill u get 8+2 power phase Board (recommended GA-990FXA-UD3/ASrock 990FXA Extreme 4/M5A99FX PRO R2.0)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

singh_dd93 said:


> *The max temp i saw was 43C at 100% CPU usage for 3 hours regularly.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are god temps. What could be approx. room temperature?


----------

